# TURN ON YOUR TV. I am IN SHOCK!



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear FRiends:

Turn on your t sets!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Say a prayer for America.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I hope that all of you east coast folks are alright. I don't hate Arabs but the retaliatory situation is becoming intolerable.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I was apprised of the news this morning as I got in to work. It's a very sad day.

I wonder how Kyle is doing? Are you okay sweetie?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My god. My god.

Unbelievable.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey, Kyle lives or works in the TriBeCa area of NYC. Does anyone know how far TriBeCa is located from the World Trade Center?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm in shock... God bless and protect all of you in New York and in Washington... There is a war going on folks, and I shudder to think how extremely ugly this is going to get in the next few days. How easily we take our safety for granted!

I hope your families are safe.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's a map of Manhattan










The towers are in the Financial District. Kyle's workplace is just above that, in TriBeCa!

Hey buddy, give us some news whenever you can!



Also, I've been trying for the past 3 hours to get onto CNN.COM.

Here's the latest:September 11, 2001 Posted: 1457 GMT -- NEW YORK (CNN) -- Terrorists struck the United States Tuesday morning in harrowing, widespread attacks that included at least three commercial jet crashes into significant buildings.

• In the first attack, a plane hit the north tower of the World Trade Center in Manhattan shortly before 9 a.m., followed by another plane into the second tower about 20 minutes later. Both towers later collapsed.

• American Airlines Boeing 767 that had been hijacked after take-off from Boston. American Airlines told CNN that it lost two planes in "tragic accidents," one leaving Boston with 81 passengers and 11 crew aboard, and the second leaving Washington Dulles airport with 58 passengers and six crew aboard. Both planes were en route to Los Angeles

• About an hour later, a plane crashed into the Pentagon in Washington, part of which later collapsed.

• Sources say a second plane was heading toward the Pentagon; F-16 jets were in the air monitoring it.

• The Pentagon, the White House, the State Department, the Justice Department, the Capitol, the CIA and all other government buildings in Washington evacuated.

• In the first ever national ground stop of aircraft, all flights nationwide have been stopped at their departure airports.

• All international flights were diverted to Canada.

• Israel has evacuated all its missions around the world.

• President Bush cancelled an appearance in Florida to return to Washington, calling the crashes "apparent terrorist attacks" and "a national tragedy."

• In Chicago, the Sears Tower was evacuated; United Nations in New York evacuated.

• The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta was evacuated.

• The New York Port Authority said it had closed all bridges and tunnels into the city.

• New York's Bellevue Hospital was designated command central for handling the catastrophe. Several hospitals have already reported receiving victims with burns and head injuries.

• Large plane crashed 80 miles south of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, but it was unknown if this crash was connected to terrorist attacks.

• U.S. stock markets were closed after the New York attacks.

I will try to give you more as news develops.

[ September 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

My empathy to anyone who was/is directly or indirectly involved and/or affected by this horrific tragedy.

Give your loved ones hugs for me.

:*

[ September 11, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am absolutely in shock and my heart is broken at this. I pray that all on the East Coast are ok. Things are crazy here in Chicago. They have close the airports, the sears tower and the John Hancock building as well as all of the shopping malls. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

More than 150,000 people visit the World Trade Center daily! My prayers go to the victims and their families.

My wife and I were to drive to New York to see a possible client today. Thank God she cancelled on us! I hope she is alright!

I am in such a shock!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

NEW YORK, Sept. 11 - It was the scene of a
nightmare: people on fire jumping in terror from the Trade Towers just before the buildings collapsed. "Everyone was screaming, crying, running, cops, people, firefighters, everyone," said Mike Smith, a fire marshal from Queens, as he sat by the fountain outside the Supreme Court building, shortly after the second tower collapsed. "A couple of marshals just picked me up and dragged me down the street."

For complete account - Click here


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CBC NEWS HEADLINES: Chaos' in Washington 

Later, a third plane crashed into the Pentagon in Washington, D.C. Smoke and flames were seen spilling out of the windows. There are reports that people are trapped inside. The Pentagon, the
West Wing of the White House and the Capitol building have all been evacuated over concerns of terrorist threats. All five stories of a section of the Pentagon collapsed. 

Fighter jets were seen flying over the White House as security was stepped up. 

"It's chaos" said CBC reporter Henry Champ in Washington. He told of people trying to reach relatives over cell phones. "It really is a frightening sight to watch people trying to deal with this." 

Shortly after 10:30 ET a Boeing 747 jet crashed in western Pennsylvania, just outside Pittsburgh's main airport. United Airlines confirms flight #93 from Newark to San Francisco crashed near Pittsburgh. United also says it is deeply concerned about the whereabouts of Boston flight #175.
Shortly after that the airline said another plane had crashed but it did not say where. 

Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat condemned the attacks, calling them "unbelievable." 

REACTION IN CANADA: Airports closed 

Planes hit New York landmark 

The first plane hit at 8:48 a.m., then a second plane hit the second tower of the Trade Center. The buildings are 110 storeys high. One of the jets that crashed into the towers was reportedly an American Airlines 767 hijacked after it left Boston. The airline says flight #11 had 81 passengers, 9 flight attendants and 2 pilots on board. 

American also said it lost flight #77, a Boeing 757 going from Washington Dulles to Los Angeles with 58 passengers, 4 flight attendants and two pilots. 

Among the businesses located in the building is the Port Authority Headquarters. There is also a restaurant on the top floor of one of the towers. The building is a popular tourist attraction. 

In Feb. 26, 1993 another attack on the building killed six people and injured 1000 others. 

The United Nations headquarters in New York was evacuated as a precaution.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What kind of sick person imagined and planned such a vile act of terrorism. I can not believe such evil acts were born in the mind of a human. Words are not enough to express the sorrow I feel.

Kyle, my thoughts are with you and your family, I pray you are all safe. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am waiting to hear from my brother and sister in law who both work 10 blocks from the towers.
I am in shock


I am leaving work know to go to my two daughters school Age 11 and 7 to get briefed on how to approach this disater with children.

My heart and prayers are with everyone.
Peace,Please !!! 
Brad


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's impossible to express how devastating this event is! Not only have all those lives been lost, but the sense of security that we have as Americans is gone. Will anyone ever feel safe getting onto a domestic flight? Or being in a mjor metropolitan area? I have to believe that those who caused this will be punished in the worst way.

My sis-in-law lives here in CT, and had some friends visiting from Berlin. They were on a train into NYC at 9 this morning. They were going to the World Trade Center! Thank God they had gotten a late start! Everyone I know is either home or on their way.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Brad,

Hope brother and sister in law are safe and sound!

We, in Canada, are in shock too. That's very close to home.

Peace to all of you!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My thoughts and prayers are with all involved. My sincere hope that your family is safe, Brad.

This is unimaginable.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

We were watching all this on CNN in my office in London this afternoon as it happened. My thoughts are with all those who were looking out of the windows and were never able to get out. 

Imagine what strong fear and hatred of the US must be in the minds of those who planned and did this. It's very scary, and I hope the reaction on the part of the US will cause peace and not escalation. 

I trust all your loved ones are safe. My brother-in-law is due to come to New York to study in two weeks time. We have a small world and need to look after each other.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC:

I hope and pray that your family is safe.

I cannot even imagine what terror and pain these people aboard the planes felt and the thousands of the other victims. I hope that their families find the strength to go through this.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I appreciate your thoughts. I am fine. It happened about ten blocks from my office, just as I was getting to work. This is some world in which we live.
Thanks again for checking 
Kyle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

KyleW,

I'm happy you are ok,
I just got off the phone with my brother in law and he was diverted at New Rochelle this moring.never even got to work,he's right by city hall.
I cannot reach my sister in law,But she called my in laws and said shes fine.
Thank you for your thoughts.
Brad


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kyle:

I am glad you are well and safe.

It must have been a terrible experience to go through even from ten blocks away!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto. This is surreal!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Our thoughts and our prayers here in Greece are with you!
Just now I found out that my friends and family in NY are OK and I am happy about that but I hate to think the innocent people and their families.Who has the right to change the lives of so many people? I was raised in Jerusalem and I have heard the sound of an explosion many times. But I assure you that there is no way, for a normal person to get used to explosions and terrorism.
Have faith!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

haven't eaten today, heard the news while getting coffee, saw the firemen go to the city, i am sick with fright for the children who's parents are never coming home. 
my family is safe, my brother saw the first plane hit and is in shock home with his family now. 
the hospitals here on long island are taking casualties from the city. everything here is shut down. 
no school or work tomorrow. 
my husband and father were in chicago but grabbed a rental car to drive home.
those people who's lives were lost today...
words cannot express,
they were innocent......
for the fear they faced and horror that took them.... pray to whomever you believe in to let them rest in peace.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

My husband supports an office in the Pentagon, in the area that was struck. Through God's grace he was not there today, but two from that office are still missing. Pray for them and their families........


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Luv2bake,

I have sent my prayers


----------



## paul kwong (Aug 17, 2001)

praying for everyone back there most of west coast shuting down LA area freeways closed disneyland closed major centres closed my small town in total shock my sons kindergarden ony two children and teacher crying told my wife to not leave my son also came home with my fiveth grader.God bless you all. love kwong


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Anybody ever watch Epicurious on Discovery? Michael Lomonaco was,I think, the executive chef at Windows on the World. We were transfixed at work, leaving what we were doing and watching tv. My wife called me at 1:30 and asked me to come home, and then she went and got the kids out of school. My 10 yr old is frightened about what happens next.
This is truly awful. Life in the good ole USA can never be the same.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I too am extremely saddened and anguished by this event. Even if I am here in Ca., the effects are deeply felt. Most of our events were cancelled for the next couple of days. All the malls, amusement parks and shopping centers are shut down. I just got home from work and the tears are running now that I am seeing the horrific images. My heart goes out to everyone, particularly the victims families.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm with all of you in grieving over this tragic situation. The girls at the sorority house today were terrified! It was even worse that many of them have parents and relatives in New York and Philladelphia. Nobody's cell phones were working, and the regular telephone lines were tied up. They cried all day and paced the floors. Most of them stayed glued to the tv set. This is a tense situation.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi,
Well the sureal continues here in Manhattan. As I mentioned, the Trade Center is about 10 blocks from my office. I was walking from the subway to my office when the first plane hit. You cannot imagine what it's like to turn a corner and see a hole that big in the side of the biggest building in the world. I got to the office and we were immediately evacuated. I walked up to my girlfriend's office at Peter Kump's. One of the instructors pointed out that the fridges were full of food for classes that were cancelled. Well, we cooked it! for 3 hours we cooked everything in site. You can imagine how much food 7 chef instructors and numerous minions (like me) can turn out. We then loaded up the food on rolling racks and walked it down to St. Vincent's Hospital, one of the trauma centers. You do what you can.
Kyle


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just got home and started watching the news. I'm very disturbed at what I'm seeing on the tube and will never find all the words to express what I feel.

I'm glad your families and relatives are safe and sound and feel deep sorrow for those who didn't make it.

As I expressed before, it's a sad sad day!

God bless and peace to all.










Hey Kyle, good for you my friend!

[ September 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Yes, Kimmie, there are no words to express the depth of grief and sorrow caused by this terrible tragedy. I am sure that we are all deeply touched and the ramifications of such senseless violence will be felt around the world.

Blessings to those who are able to help in whatever way, including Kyle and his friends. Thoughts and prayers continue to go out to all involved.

May we all find peace again.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

I remember the attack on Pearl Harbor,we knew who are enemy was and it made our choice very easy.But today we face an enemy that is even more evil,they take pleasure in killing women and children,those who are most helpless.But we have the ability to defeat them and that is by going on with our lives,don't let them disrupt our way of life.Be proud of being an American and let us join all those in the world who love freedom to say to those who want to destroy all we believe in,just one word as said by a famous World War Two general when asked to surrender he said"NUTS" Our prayers go out to all!!!!!!!Keep Cooking


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Me and my wife just finished talking to my sister in law in the city,
She has had a couple glasses of wine and is trying to unwind.
Like M brown said,Janice saw the second plane hit the tower and saw both towers go down.

She is one of many stories we will be hearing as the whole tradigy is unraveled.

Help the children
give blood
never give up!!

PS..Non Chef,
Thanks for your words,As your son I have always admired them.
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I live within 5 blocks of the (former) World Trade Center. Right now the neighborhood is totally quiet, much quieter than on a normal evening, when there are sirens from the trucks leaving the firehouse and ambulances from the hospital on my block. Everything outside is coverered with pale, pearl-grey ash. When the third building collapsed a couple of hours ago, there was little noise, but the couch I was lying on rocked like a swing. There is no panic; there are almost no people out. I pray for the victims -- especially the cooks at work at Windows who maybe wouldn't leave because they had stock on the stove. And I pray for everyone else in the country, that we should not assume anyone else's guilt and cause more pain to more innocent people.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kyle, what you did was amazing. I'm sure people will remember your food as a moment of mercy in a hellish day. To those of you who spent the day there, thank God you were here to check in!

To all of you who had friends and loved ones in NYC, my heart goes out to you. Even hearing good news can be rattling when you think of what almost happened. 

What follows is a prayer, so if you prefer not to read it, please skip to the next post. It's recited at Jewish funerals, but you may find some comfort in in it regardless of your spiritual leanings.

O God full of compassion, Eternal Spirit of the universe, grant perfect rest under the wings of Your Presence to those who have entered eternity. Master of Mercy, let them find refuge forever in the shadow of Your wings, and let their souls be bound up in the bond of eternal life. The Eternal God is their inheritance. May they rest in peace.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I was ready to give up on humanity when I saw the Palestinians’ reaction to the attacks. How can people who knows what terrorism can do justify being happy by the misery of another country? When I read Kyle’s post (so glad you are all right) and saw what he did, I realised there is always hope, you see it daily in the little gestures we do to help each other.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Where was Windows located exactly? the very top of the tower? The North or South one? So many were trapped on the floors above the explosion site and I fear the worst for the kitchen staff.. If anyone has any news or contacts from the restaurant, please post. 

Surreal is definitely the right word here. Even in Toronto, the downtown core shut down toward mid-day. These are trying moments. America has been a symbol for freedom all over the world; anyone who enjoys or has just had a glimpse of freedom, shares in the pain and loss New York and Washington have experienced today. For all who believe in freedom,independance and democracy, America must stand tall and be strong. While this may seem futile for the victims, this act cannot go unpunished. May tomorrow bring hope and light in all this darkness.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

[ September 11, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

As I exited the subway and made my way down 6th Ave to a photo shoot on 25th st this morning, I saw the huge, gaping, smoking hole in the side of the northern Trade Center tower. I continued to travel south to get to work and and a few minutes later saw the second plane hit the other tower and the upper floors of both buildings engulfed in a huge ball of flame. Although we tried to get down to work on the photo shoot, we were distracted and overcome by the events happening just down the street. We ran out after hearing of the first collapse to witness the second tower fall. From our vantage point, it didn't seem to fall exactly, it just appeared to vaporize into clouds of smoke and ash. I've never seen anything so horrifying!; it was hard to believe it was really happening right in front of my eyes! 
Our shoot was suspended, my husband left work and joined me as we tried to make our way back to Westchester county where we live. Since there were no commuter trains running, or subways and all bridges were closed to traffic, this became a kind of odyssey in itself. We walked a very long way. 
We are all in a weird state of shock but are OK. I pray for all the people affected more profoundly than we were. It's hard for me to keep from thinking of all the rescue workers trying to save others when the buildings fell, and the children of the lost trade center employees. I've heard some amazing stories of heroism of many people as they were being evacuated and am sure we will hear of many more as the clean up progresses. 
Let's hope and pray that there will be no more surprises such as the events we witnessed today. 
Pray that peace, justice, tolerance and love for our fellow man prevails in this time of great sorrow.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I am relieved to hear that our friends here were spared any major injuries or worse in this act of inhumanity. There's very little else to say that hasn't already been said. But my prayers go out to all victims and family.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My neighbor mentioned something ironic...that today's date is 9-11. I'm sure there's no connection, but it was terribly coincidental.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This day has been extremely draining. The phone calls that wouldn't go through. The panic, wondering if my family members were safe, seeing the pandemonium all over NYC, and just wondering what is happening to this world! I am mystified as to how somebody could commit such an act, and furthermore, how people could dance in the streets of Afghanistan, knowing what's been done. These are not human beings as we know humans to be. I am not a hateful person, but it is VERY dificult for me to look upon these people as anything more than vermin. Whether it was the Palestinians behind this or not, they are the ones taking pleasure in the misery of others, and that is just plain ugly.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Momoreg,
Today happens to be the UN's International Day for Peace....

Just heard: 385 firefighters and 80+ police officers, gone. This is simply unfathomable... They are true heroes.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

our hearts and thoughts go out to those in NYC. My sister in law was there only several days ago.

"I heard the news today, oh boy".


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

Windows on the World was located at One World Trade Center, on the 107th Floor. I hope they were in the second tower, then there's a chance that everyone evacuated.

I just found this at http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/7195854 
just after a review of the restaurant:

Asesinos
(****)
Posted by An Anonymous User on Sep. 11, 2001

This was a great restaurant, great view, and thanks God I could be there one month ago.. God Bless Us all and all that are not with us any more. 

Tragedy
(****)
Posted by An Anonymous User on Sep. 11, 2001

This was a wonderful restaurant...please take down this site in lieu of today's tragedy. God Bless Us All.

If you want to enjoy the view, one last time, here's the address

View of the World

P.S.: Unfortunately, the first plane slammed into building One, being the North tower. 
Click here for details



[ September 12, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks for the view. It definitely was the best view in the city.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I had brunch there one Sunday many years ago. What I remember most was how very small the Statue of Liberty appeared from my seat by the window. My heart if filled with grief for all who were there.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I count myself as one of the fortunate ones. My sister works in the World Financial Center, part of the WTC complex. She stayed at home today because I said I would travel to New York to visit but forgot to tell her that I couldn't. She might have postponed her vacation and gone to work today had I remembered to call. My younger brother works a few blocks away from the WTC as well. But he had personal business to take care off so he was in Midtown. But the most eery is that I picked my parents up at SFO this morning at 2 AM, just three hours before all airports were closed. I found a last minute deal for them to come and visit me as my mother didn't have to babysit for my vacationing sister. I am glad they are with me three thousand miles away from lower Manhattan. They live just two miles away from the WTC. Although we have been talking about it all day going from the sheer horror of the event to all the wonderful times we spent playing at the now rubbled landmark as we grew up, I still feel numb. One of my most beloved sights and sites is gone. Thousands of people dead, injured, trapped, anguished and pained forever. 

Although I have been talking and watching the news all day, I still can't come to grips with what happened today. I am fearful of the hysteria that will follow as well. Afraid of the fingerpointing and scapegoating until the guilty parties are found. And then afraid of the scapegoating and violence after that. I know what it is like to be part of a visibly hated group. Unfortunately, my innocence is not so visible and completely inaudible when a deaf ear is turned. There is no real justice in this world.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

www.windowsontheworld.com here is the link unbelievable this whole thing I was just there 3 months ago.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I would like to extend my thoughts and prayers to everyone effected by this tragedy.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I too was shocked by todays happenings. Our school actually gave us the option to go home if we chose to do so.
I hope all of you and your families are ok and send all my prayers to the families of the victims and hope that the rescue workers are able to rescue those who are still alive as quickly as possible.
My trip to France will be on Friday, me as a medical professional am actually thinking about foregowing my trip and spending 2 weeks in New York helping instead..
Danielle


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

My daughter lives in an apartment building. She told me that as the news was being announced the foreigners upstairs were whooping and yelling with elation every time something horrible would happen. She went upstairs and cussed them out. I told her she should have called the police. How DARE them to live in and enjoy our country and laugh at our grief.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I was watching Good Morning America yesterday as everything began. It's was so surreal, I wished I had never seen a movie before because it dulled my senses and reactions. Even though it had shocked me enough that I couldn't function the whole day, night or sleep last night. I can't even begin to think how I would have broken down if I had never seen such craziness in a movie.

There's so much to absorb, I don't feel the same.

My heart breaks for all the people who have been touched physically from this! No one in the States could have survived emotionally untouched! I'm feel proud to be an American and this only helped me realize just how amazing strong patriotically we are.........


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you talk to anyone who was around when Kennedy was shot, they will tell you their exact whereabouts when they found out. I think this event will live in people's memory in much the same way. Nobody will ever forget the sheer horror of this.


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

My heart goes out to all the victims of the tragedies in New York, Washington, and Pennsylvania. Thank goodness to those who survived.
I think that I was never more afraid and shocked to think that someone would mastermind such atrocities. I was in New York this summer for a vacation and admired the World Trade Center with my family. To think the number of people involved in this senseless tragedy. Here is my hope that those who are responsible be brought to justice as soon as possible.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm glad to see that all the ChefTalk New Yorkers and their families and friends seem to all be ok. I got sent home from work early yesterday because all the state offices were closed. There really was no point in keeping us at work when nobody could work. Everyone was just in a state of shock and disbelief. I have one friend who works very close to the WTC but fortunately, he had a late start and was still safe at home in NJ.

Kyle: I saw the press conference at St. Vincent's just before I left for work. One of the doctors or someone in charge mentioned the food that people had brought them yesterday and last night. They were truly grateful and it is always uplifting even in such dark times to see such acts of human kindness.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I felt unable to post last night and I still feel numb. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. I read each of your posts attentively. I'm relieved that you and your relatives are safe and sound.

At this point in time, just let me extend my deepest and heartfelt sympathy to those who suffered through the night.

God Bless America and peace to all!

Poohbear hugs to all,
Kim


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Momoreg,

There is absolutetly deliberate symbolism in what took place yesterday. The media pointed out that not only did this occur on 9/11 but the airlines were "United" and "American Airlines" This was a very well thought out plan and I was even told that the attack on the Pentagon came straight out of a Tom Clancy book.

Our church had a prayer meeting last night, and will also have another tonight. Let us all pray that our government has the wisdom to know what the next step is.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

American Red Cross

Today, we grieve with America. Our hearts go out to all those who have lost loved ones, or whose family members or friends have been injured in yesterday's tragedies in New York City, Washington D.C. and outside of Pittsburgh PA. We wish to express our gratitude to all those who have been helping...and continue to help in rescue efforts.

You, too, can help by giving blood for the many victims as well as sending your donations to aid the American Red Cross Disaster Services. The phone numbers and address are below. You can also use the www.redcross.org Web site to make donations online. Thank you.

Number for blood donations: 1-800-448-3543

Number for donations via charge card: 1-800-HELP-NOW (1-800-435-7669)

Para Espanol (Spanish speaking) 1-800-257-7575

Address for mailing in checks:

American Red Cross
P.O. Box 37243
Washington, D.C. 20013


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I heard today that blood donation organizations are asking some people to hold off. This will be a 3-week emergency, minimum, and both blood and plasma will be needed on a continuing basis. Blood can be held, but plasma holds only 5 days. People must wait 56 days to donate, they said, so locally they're asking some people to hold off. Something to consider.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

On Monday night, I "kidnapped" my wife and whisked her away to a cute little B&B on Lake Geneva, WI. It was a wonderful, relaxing evening, but the joy of that evening quickly faded on Tuesday morning as I entered the lobby for breakfast, just in time to see the first tower collapse. At first I thought someone was watching a movie, but it quickly dawned on me what was really happening. I spent the next 2 hours, glued to the TV, all thoughts of our funfilled day ahead of us, put on the back burner. Yes, I will remember that moment for the rest of my life. It is burned into my memory just like where I was when the shuttle exploded and when Regan was shot. It is truly on of the saddest days in American history. I pray for all those lost, their families and for the rescue workers, that they may be safe, and have the courage to do the unbearable job of excavating all the bodies. I also hope for swift, decisive action, by our government. This act of terrorism against innocent people must not go unpunished.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Have you guys ever seen die hard 3 It's about terrorists taking over Dulles airport in D.C. and making the planes crash land it isnt so far fetched is it.


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

I just looked through the web site for Windows on the World .I'm hoping that since this was a fine dining spot,maybe it was vacant,or near vacant at 9:00 in the morning.
Any word on other restaurants in the buildings that did exist.Kind of wierd to look at a web site of a resaurant that does not exist now.Hopefully those in their pictures were not at work at the time.
All that one could see of furnature in those pictures would now be rubble in the streets,or have burned up. (grief)


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

yep, nicko i agree, the name of the book is "executive order".

Once the events unfolded, i was stunned as to how similar the events were to the book.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

Our thoughts are with you. Particularly with friend and relatives of those in our industry who have lost their lives at the WTC.

David


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I remain unbearably sad. It is so unbelievable that any human could conceive of so horrific an act.

It's odd, but viewing the pictures of Windows and reading the account of those lost in the restuarant makes it a little more personal, a little less surreal. I can say to myself, I was there, I sat right about there...this was real. It's not there anymore.

I was glad to hear from my friends in New York last night and to know that they are okay.


----------

